# Your 'One More Go' game



## diarmaidhuthence (Feb 1, 2007)

What games do you have that you find yourself playing over and over again, even when you have other, possibly better games waiting for your attention? I have to say Gitaroo-Man. I'll load it up to hear one song, and end up playing through all of them. It's the main reason I haven't finished some games, months after they were purchased.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2007)

Phoenix Wright. It's like reading a good book again.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Spartan Total Warrior. I start playing that and I say 'I'll do one level then I'll go do some drawing'. I end up playing for hours.


----------



## Cozmo (Feb 2, 2007)

Dead rising. Going for 100% is really hard.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Feb 2, 2007)

THUG1. Its the best of the series in my opinion.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Culdcept

Son of a B*&$! I HATE losing at that game. You either get your butt handed to you the whole friggan stage or you start winning and suddenly just before you win you start getting your butt handed to you and the enemy squeaks a win by you. You keep playing the game over and over just to kick the game's butt right back!


----------



## Seras (Feb 2, 2007)

OKAMI~ XD Love it!


----------



## Os (Feb 3, 2007)

Street Fighter II: champion edition.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 3, 2007)

Counter-Strike.

Especially on my clan's server.
We just mess around, and rarely play 4rilz.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 3, 2007)

I like messing around on CS. But I've only got 1.6, so most of the people on there are kinda lame and 'hardcore' gamers, so I get owned constantly...


----------



## PostalRoo (Feb 3, 2007)

Postal 2. I just keep downloading the demo and playing through the first mission again and again. Is it illegal to play the demo in New Zeland?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 4, 2007)

James Bond 007: Nightfire Multiplayer.

I've been playing it off and on for 5 years and keep going back. In terms of control and gameplay it's the best FPS I've played so far.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 4, 2007)

PostalRoo said:
			
		

> Postal 2. I just keep downloading the demo and playing through the first mission again and again. Is it illegal to play the demo in New Zeland?



I have that game, only it's the Share The Pain edition. It's totally kickass! Although the second level is retarded, the cops seem to want to kill you for no reason...


----------



## Zippo (Feb 5, 2007)

Oblivion, since I upgraded my gfx card its a dream to play, but also have to give it up for mariokart64, itll always be there for when I want to rain some asswoopin when friends come over. >:3

-Z


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 5, 2007)

Trackmania and strangely enough, Rollercoaster Tycoon 2. 
It's that desire to build an awesome themed coaster. My greatest one was a Flying Turns as a bobsleigh run. Mountain and all.


----------



## ediskrad (Feb 5, 2007)

* Transport Tycoon
* Civilization II (IV is good too)
* Starcraft
* Sim City 2000

*reads what he just wrote*

I'm a dinosaur!!


----------



## Frost Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm... I don't have just one.
Lost Kingdoms (Both 1 and 2) I hope they make a third...
Morrowind
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
HOMM2
Any armored Core.


Thems my babies. They have all caused me to buy systems souly for them and not regret it. I've put in countless hours on each and don't regret it in the least. Hmm... Think I'll go play LK now...


----------



## DavidN (Feb 18, 2007)

ediskrad: I don't know what it is about it, but when people start constructing things in your city in SC2000 it remains one of the greatest feelings I've ever got from a game. Not sure why. And Transport Tycoon is also fantastic - I think the MIDI-jazz soundtrack counts for a lot of its appeal.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 18, 2007)

We've been playing the first Super Smash Bros on the N64 recently, and I gotta say, that's one addictive game :


----------



## BloodRedFox (Feb 18, 2007)

For me, most recently it's Battalion Wars. I sometimes will be like "I'll just do this one mission and stop for now" but I'll find myself keep on going.


----------



## Xax (Feb 18, 2007)

Transport Tycoon
Rez!
Dark Cloud 2
Legend of Mana


----------



## Jelly (Feb 18, 2007)

Vampire Savior and Street Fighter III


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors 3 and Truma Center: Under The Knife.


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mega Wolf said:


> Culdcept
> 
> Son of a B*&$! I HATE losing at that game. You either get your butt handed to you the whole friggan stage or you start winning and suddenly just before you win you start getting your butt handed to you and the enemy squeaks a win by you. You keep playing the game over and over just to kick the game's butt right back!





In my case I liked Monopoly and I like board games, and Culdcept is a nice miss of both so HOW CAN I NOT PLAY IT?! 

...Sorry, but I really like the game

I have it for PS2 (need to replace my dead console soon...) and now I got it for DS (Japanese ROM, but I played it enough to figure it out, PLUS I practice what I learn in My Japanese Coach!) 

What I am SHOCKED about is that there is no wiki! Someone started one like two or three years ago (acccording to the date I saw) and there's not ONE article done! I'll try and help with Culdcept DS but I can't do it alone! Any other forums/sites I should check, please? I'm new at forums...

And yes, I have gone through that a few times, especially when it's more than 2 players!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

Tetris: The Grand Master series by Arika.  It's Tetris, but with physics that make it humanly possible to keep playing at extreme rates of speed.  Despite this, the difficulty curve and grading criteria are so strict that only three players in the world have attained top rank in the final game of the series (before The Tetris Company fucked things up, anyways) and they're all Japanese.

edit: video of the first of those three players.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 9, 2010)

Even now, over ten years since the first time I sat long cold nights roaming the pixelated corridors and pathways of Doom 2, I still find myself sitting down playing it several times a month. Be it replaying the old maps for the heck of it, or downloading harder, and unexplored custom WAD's, I still find myself unable to get tired of the simple, yet oh so brilliant gameplay.

Heck, if I don't recall wrongly, I still have the selfmade .WAD file of fourteen maps or so, though they never really turned out to be any good. Regardless, the Doom series will forever have a special soft spot in my heart. 

Except those guys who made those maps with those fuckin' crusher traps all over, finding it hillarious to randomly moosh the player towards the end of a map, over and over again. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! >:E


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

I replay lots of games depending on my current obsession.

'Course the one I do that the most with is Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Pokemon. I just can't stop.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 9, 2010)

I would have to say... Outrun on PSP... I bought it for like... $6-$7 and it's the game I've played the most by far...


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

For me whenever I get bored I can always return to Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. Oh and Quake 1 and 2, those were the first video games I ever Played, and possibly the best still, those and Decent 1 and 2. And I'm replaying pokemon blue right now, already have 40 hours clocked and I just started a month ago (going for all 151 pokemon). Oh and I just played Animal Crossing: Population Rising again the other day. 


I guess there are a lot of games I wouldn't mind revisiting, sometimes the games aren't as good as I remember them to be though.

Oh Beyond Good and Evil also, I've played through that on multiple occasions.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

garrys mod is insanely addictive


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Phoenix Wright. It's like reading a good book again.


OMG YES!!! 
I played Trials and Tribulations and Ace Attorney so much


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> garrys mod is insanely addictive


 
Oh Garrys Mod too, forgot that one lol, except when I can't think of anything to do, then it sucks :|


----------



## Riptor (Mar 9, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> Even now, over ten years since the first time I sat long cold nights roaming the pixelated corridors and pathways of Doom 2, I still find myself sitting down playing it several times a month. Be it replaying the old maps for the heck of it, or downloading harder, and unexplored custom WAD's, I still find myself unable to get tired of the simple, yet oh so brilliant gameplay.



I've been playing Doom pretty much constantly since I found this thing that adds in an scoring system and online high-score table. It's really addictive, I guess I just like the competition.

Anyway, my own personal game for this kind of thing is God Hand. I used to hate it, but when a friend of mine started playing it, and when I figured it out, I ended up beating it twice before I sold it. I'm still thinking about getting it AGAIN and maybe going for Normal this time.


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh Garrys Mod too, forgot that one lol, except when I can't think of anything to do, then it sucks :|


Doesn't GMod cost money?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragon Age, at the moment.

Must play through every origin story!  Grrargh!  D:<


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

I beat Bioshock at least 5 times

I beat LoZ: Wind Waker about 6

PW: Trials and Tribulations at least twice and Ace Attorney about the same number

Portal at least 3 

I only come close to beating Kingdom Hearts 2, but I've played through it about 4 times now, but I play in 358/2 Days' mission mode almost every day on the bus with my friends...(and beat the crap out of each other)

I know I'm probably missing a few games..but I'm always playing games over again..these are the ones that I love playing...


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doesn't GMod cost money?


 
yeah 10 bucks I think, but ITS WORTH IT, unless of course you're desolate of creativity and imagination


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> yeah 10 bucks I think, but ITS WORTH IT, unless of course you're desolate of creativity and imagination


downloaded right? (I could have sworn it was $14 actually...)


----------



## Browder (Mar 9, 2010)

Legend of Zelda, Majora's Mask. I loves me some apocalypse.


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> downloaded right? (I could have sworn it was $14 actually...)


 
downloaded through steam yea, don't think its sold retail


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 9, 2010)

I find myself playing Banjo-Kazooie A LOT I must have beaten that game with all 100 jiggies and all 900 music notes at least 20 times lol.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2010)

When I start playing Tales of Symphonia, you won't see me before I beat it 3-4 times.  I freakin' know it by heart... the sequel sucked as most sequels do, though.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 10, 2010)

All of my games are "one more go"
Since I do not buy games very often, and I just play Majora's Mask, over, and over.
I like that one, since I can fight all of the bosses multiple times in alternate ways.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> All of my games are "one more go"
> Since I do not buy games very often, and I just play Majora's Mask, over, and over.
> I like that one, since I can fight all of the bosses multiple times in alternate ways.



I actually dislike Majora's Mask & Ocarina of Time.  I'm a old-school guy, modern consoles are meh.


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I actually dislike Majora's Mask & Ocarina of Time.  I'm a old-school guy, modern consoles are meh.


Somehow, to me, the N64 doesn't really fit modern or old school..it's kinda in the middle to me...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Somehow, to me, the N64 doesn't really fit modern or old school..it's kinda in the middle to me...



3D = modern to me, I don't even like good ol' Dreamcast =/


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> 3D = modern to me, I don't even like good ol' Dreamcast =/


I heard the Dreamcast was making a comeback...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I heard the Dreamcast was making a comeback...



It's apparently been planning a comeback since it died in 94'.  A certain somebody even invested millions to try & keep it alive, but failed & it died.  I say leave the dead dead, and focus on improving the live.  I mean, make PS3 retro-compatible, and THEN think about reviving old consoles.  I know remakes is a new fashion, but it doesn't have to apply with consoles.  I don't want a Dreamcast 2, nor a Atari 10200 or w/e.


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's apparently been planning a comeback since it died in 94'.  A certain somebody even invested millions to try & keep it alive, but failed & it died.  I say leave the dead dead, and focus on improving the live.  I mean, make PS3 retro-compatible, and THEN think about reviving old consoles.  I know remakes is a new fashion, but it doesn't have to apply with consoles.  I don't want a Dreamcast 2, nor a Atari 10200 or w/e.


I have an NES/ SNES combo...I wish I could afford the actual systems...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have an NES/ SNES combo...I wish I could afford the actual systems...



NES/SNES have the best games, and honestly, you're not missing much.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Tetris, when I start playing it I just can't stop.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> When I start playing Tales of Symphonia, you won't see me before I beat it 3-4 times.  I freakin' know it by heart... the sequel sucked as most sequels do, though.


The sequel isn't a bad game. It's just not as good as Tales of Symphonia. 
Also, considering it was a low budget spinoff game, I thought they did a great job with it.

Also, if you think the NES had the best games out there, you need to take your nostalgia goggles off.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 11, 2010)

It seems to be Dante's Inferno. I completed it and I was trying to play it over on a bit higher difficulty and with the previous bought abilities, just to see how they look like.
I already found the 3 Beatrice shards, and I can automatically absolve, wee! I'll see if I get all the silver coins.


----------



## Kuraggo (Mar 12, 2010)

Lately it's been Insurgency, a free source mod. I always find myself playing one more round because it's so addicting to fill your enemies with lead and watch them ragdoll lifelessly in that game. 8D


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2010)

morrowind elder scrolls or nightcaster


----------



## garoose (Mar 12, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> morrowind elder scrolls or nightcaster


 
Why not Oblivion?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2010)

Cold Winter. Despite ordinary bullets almost gibbing people, and the really cheap music in the "Qatarra" levels, it's really fun.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

Oblivion and Forza 3. Occasionally the AI kicks my ass, and I rage for a while. Then I drink a juice box, put on my big boy pants, and retaliate in kind.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 12, 2010)

Star Wars Rebellion. I play the game at least once annually.


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 14, 2010)

Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow. I musta beaten that game billions of times. Or fallout 3, clocked 174 hours on it now.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Tetris, when I start playing it I just can't stop.



http://firstpersontetris.com/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I've beaten Fable 2 three times since I bought it two weeks ago... I need X-Box live so I can get the DLC.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> NES/SNES have the best games, and honestly, you're not missing much.


I like the nostalgia of having the actual systems..because they were some of the first I grew up playing...Super Mario World and Mario Brothers...


----------



## Nollix (Mar 14, 2010)

Quake Live/Q3 defrag


----------



## Lobar (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Tetris, when I start playing it I just can't stop.



Go extreme!

[yt]CXaqZKGLIeY[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Go extreme!
> 
> [yt]CXaqZKGLIeY[/yt]


 


O.O That's not right...


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Go extreme!
> 
> [yt]CXaqZKGLIeY[/yt]



Mind officially blown..


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 14, 2010)

Killing Floor. Nothing more frustrating then surviving an improbable scenario with low ammo and a friend with a katana just to be killed by a fucking crawler while you heal... Yep.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 16, 2010)

Earthbound for the SNES and several Final Fantasy games (mostly 6, 7 and 8) I've played multiple times.. would go back and play them again sometime, too. I started playing X-Com: UFO Defense again as well, which is pretty old, too. xD


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Hm, let's see...

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year Edition
Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne
Mirror's Edge
Medieval: Total War


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Diablo 2 LoD ~ come back to it at least once a year it seems 7w7

Elder Scrolls Oblivion ~ play for hours n accomplish nothing towards story V:

Final Fantasy 9 ~ Best rpg ever

Megaman 2 ~ Metalman and Wily stage 1 music....nough said ;T


----------



## Fuh (Mar 17, 2010)

Tetris. I can't stop!


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 17, 2010)

In most played over
Final Fantasy IX ( best game I ever played )
Sonic Chronicles ( Addicted, beat it the first time in 2 days )
Bowser's Inside Story ( Who doesn't love that game )


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Starfox 64


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Forza Motorsport 3.

Something about racing in Le Mans prototypes & grand tourers just excite me.


----------

